# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Roken in psychiatrische inrichtingen

## wicado987

ik ben op zoek naar mensen die te maken hebben met familie,relaties,
welke in een psychiatrische inrichting opgenomen zijn.
hoe is daar de behandelingen en vooral ben ik geinteresseerd in hoe 
het staat met het rookgedrag,
er staan hier en daar wel gerelateerde dingen op internet,maar daar
kom ik er toch niet helemaal mee uit

----------


## hendrik11

Mijn oom die daar werkt in een intrichting in eindhoven die verteld dat je dat je er ten alle tijde mag roken maar wel buiten.

----------


## Kasumi

Op het binnenplaatsje mag het, maar in het gebouw zelf niet (dus ook niet op je eigen kamer)

----------


## Eem

Werkzaam op een crisisinterventieafdeling kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat er gigantisch veel wordt gerookt door de patiënten. Vaak hoor je het argument dat ze toch niets anders hebben. Daarnaast zie je dat ze ook met andere zaken, zoals het (di)eetpatroon, de overtreffende trap toepassen. Een beetje zout is al gauw veel te veel zout enz. Als je als patiënt een leven leidde met ongezond gedrag zoals snacks, vaak veel alcohol, drugs, al dan niet i.c.m. medicijngebruik, je in een inrichting niet zo snel, of helemaal niet, iemand gezond kan leren eten. 
Het ligt er ook aan wat voor een diagnose er gesteld is want schizofrene mensen binnen een psychiatrische setting kunnen zoveel problemen geven en krijgen niet zelden gedwongen medicatie dat men allang blij is dat ze met hun excessieve rookgedrag geen overlast bezorgen en zich daar zelf goed bij voelen. Maar ja, je zal maar niet-roker zijn als patiënt en personeel. Overigens worden m.i. psychiatrische patiënten niet zo oud, mede vanwege hun eet- en leefpatroon. Als je iemand op de rails hebt gekregen en die vertrekt en komt na een tijdje weer terug de veroudering en verslechtering van de mentale en fysieke conditie in veel gevallen dubbel zo hard heeft toegeslagen, met alle gevolgen van dien.

----------

